

Apple is now No 1 retailer per square foot in USA - pcproblems
http://pcproblems.in/2011/08/24/apple-ranks-no-1-in-retail-sales-in-usa/

======
kevin_morrill
Headline is pretty misleading. They're #1 in sales per sq. ft. of retail
space, an accomplishment to be sure. But they're well behind Walmart in
absolute dollars, which ironically is completely missing from the article.

~~~
pcproblems
Thanks for the update, refreshed my title accordingly & will remember in
future..Thanks

------
ZeroGravitas
In the UK, Hi-Fi/TV retailer Richer Sounds has held this title for a long time
I wonder if Apple has overtaken them. Very different brands and sales
strategies (as a glance at <http://www.richersounds.com/> should reveal), but
both sell lots of relatively small, expensive things.

